# 2.5L OEM Spark Plugs



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have searched and searched and posted about this topic and I was surprised that no one ever pointed this out:

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...pair/Ignition/101-905-601-F-101905601F/908/22

$39.95 for a set of 5 OEM plugs. I live in Canada and the dealer charges $20 each. Even with the shipping, I was still far ahead (about 1/2 the cost).

I ordered mine through ebay. Shipping in the US was free, Canada was about $20.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

afawal2012 said:


> I have searched and searched and posted about this topic and I was surprised that no one ever pointed this out:
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...pair/Ignition/101-905-601-F-101905601F/908/22
> 
> ...


If you read the description of these and the other plugs they sell, their is a model year differentiation. Some of the years are supposed to use denso plugs and others NGK.

While either of them will work, it's not 100% correct to use denso plugs if you are supposed to use NGK and vice versa.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I understand that wanting OEM parts can be beneficial, but at more than $5 per plug and $12 per plug delivered is *INSANE*. Having worked on VW's for pay and owning VW's for nearly 30yrs, there is no way I would ever pay that much, and the less costly options, whether NGK, Denso, Bosch, or any other brand seem to function just fine. The only type/style plug I generally avoid are the multi-prong (electrodes) ones. As those are more for extended service intervals than performance, IMHO.

edit. I may end up paying near $5 per plug for my next motor that is under construction, as they will be silvers for an ABA head. The only reason I am willing to to this is for the longevity of them, as the ABA's and later take more effort to get to than the counter-flow plugs do.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

ps2375 said:


> I understand that wanting OEM parts can be beneficial, but at more than $5 per plug and $12 per plug delivered is *INSANE*.


The problem I had was to actually find and locate an aftermarket plug.

My options were EXTREMELY limited from the research I did, which I find crazy.

Members on this forum recommended al Bosch aftermarket replacement plug FR7HE02. I called every single major parts store in Toronto, and NONE of them even recognized that number or could even order it.

I called Bosch (as well as NGK who didn't have an alternative for me) directly and they gave me an FR7HC+ (or something like that) plug to buy. I found it from several sources, but there is a 2mm gap difference between that and the FR7HE02. My price here was still $12/plug and not knowing what the correct gap was, I didn't want to risk it.

The U.S. has many more options and parts are more readily available. Again, my final price was just over $60 for OEM plugs which is still half of what I would have to pay at the dealer, and still less if I were to order aftermarket plugs from the US, and the same if I were to buy an aftermarket plug in Toronto.

Listen, if people have a better suggestion, I'm willing to try it, but unless I have a better solution from someone, this is my best option for the time being.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

afawal2012 said:


> The problem I had was to actually find and locate an aftermarket plug.
> 
> My options were EXTREMELY limited from the research I did, which I find crazy.



Ahh, the joys of owning a newer car. I miss the AC and cruise control, but nothing else.


----------

